# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Найден способ получения кислорода непосредственно из лунного грунта

## tra-ta-ta

*Найден способ получения кислорода непосредственно из лунного грунта*

Ученые из Кембриджского университета сообщили, что им удалось создать технологию получения кислорода из лунного грунта. Свои результаты они представили на Конгрессе международного общества теоретической и прикладной химии, а краткое изложение доклада приводит Nature News.
В основе работы новой установки лежит процесс, аналогичный обычному электролизу. Роль катода в новом методе исполняет фрагмент лунной породы. Его помещают в расплав хлорида кальция при температуре около 800 градусов по Цельсию. Кроме этого в расплав помещается анод, выполненный из титаната кальция с добавками, которые обеспечивают электропроводность полученного материала.
При пропускании электрического тока через расплав оксиды металлов, содержащиеся в лунной породе, теряют отрицательно заряженные ионы кислорода, которые двигаются от катода к аноду. Отдавая лишние электроны аноду, ионы преобразуются в атомы кислорода. По словам исследователей, лабораторные испытания нового метода с участием эмуляции лунной породы JSC-1 показали, что на производство тонны кислорода уходит около трех тонн материала.
Уязвимым местом новой технологии является анод, который со временем изнашивается. Ученым удалось подобрать смесь компонентов так, что полученный анод теряет примерно 3 сантиметра длины за год. Эти расчеты были сделаны на основе 150 часов непрерывных испытаний.
По словам исследователей, теоретически, всего три генератора высотой около метра каждый смогут обеспечить лунное поселение тонной кислорода в год (отправка такого количества кислорода ракетами будет стоить примерно 100 миллионов долларов). При этом они будут потреблять примерно 4,5 киловатта энергии. Ученые отмечают, что для завершения строительства первого прототипа им необходимо около 16,5 миллионов долларов, пишет Lenta.ru.

----------


## Sanych

Идея хорошая. Глядиш и колонии скоро на луне будут, если конечно инопланетники не против

----------


## vova230

Я что-то такое еще в детстве читал, про возможность получения кислорода из лунного грунта. Пора бы уже и к практическому использованию приступить.

----------

